

Record Plunge: Only 12.9% of US population now buys daily newspaper - cwan
http://newsosaur.blogspot.com/2009/10/record-plunge-newspaper-circ-at-pre_26.html

======
param
I wonder how many of these are purchased by hotels, restaurants and other
commercial outlets that shouldn't even count directly

------
kevindication
This was covered already:
[http://www.theonion.com/content/news/report_majority_of_news...](http://www.theonion.com/content/news/report_majority_of_newspapers_now)

